# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  17 Years of Age, Rogaine Results After 1 1/2 mo.

## Jakewheat

Hey guys. On Monday it will be 1 1/2 months on rogaine. I am 17 years if age, ad I have been losing hair since I was 15. Let me explain what I have experienced in the pastmonth...

I am going to be straight forward about it. For me, the shedding phase was TERRIBLE. I lost so much hair, and it was two phases over a course of the first 3 weeks of usage. At this point, it has reduced greatly. I am now starting to see the white hairs at the very corners of where my hair has receded. It's filling in the part where the receding hairline points, or another way to say it, it's filling in a the top point to a triangle. However, the white hair group can only be really seen when my hair is wet. I feel that this rogaine could be working. It is the mousse kind and its 5&#37;. 

I have one question though. Where I can see the white hairs coming in, should I only see them when wet at the beginning stages? Is that normal? Because I want to see the white hairs when my hair is dry, but I don't know is how long it will take to fill in or thicken. 


Thanks guys

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Don't worry about white hairs or tiny new hairs right now, give it at least 12 months to see full results. 

When I had hair regrowth, yes, it seemed as if it was more noticeable when my hair was wet. Then as the months went by, I could see them even when dry.

----------


## Scottishlad

> Hey guys. On Monday it will be 1 1/2 months on rogaine. I am 17 years if age, ad I have been losing hair since I was 15. Let me explain what I have experienced in the pastmonth...
> 
> I am going to be straight forward about it. For me, the shedding phase was TERRIBLE. I lost so much hair, and it was two phases over a course of the first 3 weeks of usage. At this point, it has reduced greatly. I am now starting to see the white hairs at the very corners of where my hair has receded. It's filling in the part where the receding hairline points, or another way to say it, it's filling in a the top point to a triangle. However, the white hair group can only be really seen when my hair is wet. I feel that this rogaine could be working. It is the mousse kind and its 5%. 
> 
> I have one question though. Where I can see the white hairs coming in, should I only see them when wet at the beginning stages? Is that normal? Because I want to see the white hairs when my hair is dry, but I don't know is how long it will take to fill in or thicken. 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


 When you say the shedding was terrible how bad are you talking? Like how many hairs?

----------


## Jakewheat

> When you say the shedding was terrible how bad are you talking? Like how many hairs?


 Like I said, I had a lot of shedding. It was falling out in decent portions, like 5-10 hairs EVERY TIME I ran my hand through my hair. However, that lasted for 3 days an then it was over.

----------

